# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Отрезы тканей

## chepel123

Вельвет 100*350 см 
Замша 150*110 см
Ткань в клетку 100*370 и 100*225 см
Вложение 11481276Вложение 11481277Вложение 11481278Вложение 11481279Вложение 11481280Вложение 11481281Вложение 11481282Вложение 11481283Вложение 11481284Вложение 11481285Вложение 11481286Вложение 11481287Вложение 11481288Вложение 11481289Вложение 11481290
махровая ткань 100*240 см
ткань для скатерти 150*375 см
Бязь светло-розовая 95*800 см
Ткань трикотажная 160*145 см
Штора 190*150 см

20 грн метр/п -------центр города

----------


## chepel123

Продам

----------


## chepel123

Продам

----------


## chepel123

продам

----------


## Atela_Alasfer

Что за белая ткань??? Какой метраж есть? В лс пожалуйста

----------


## chepel123

++++++

----------


## chepel123

Вельвет 100*350 см 
Замша 150*110 см
 Ткань в клетку 100*225 см
махровая ткань 100*240 см
Бязь светло-розовая 95*500 см
Ткань трикотажная 160*145 см
Штора 190*150 см

----------


## chepel123

Вельвет 100*350 см 
Замша 150*110 см

махровая ткань 100*240 см
Бязь светло-розовая 95*500 см
Ткань трикотажная 160*145 см
Штора 190*150 см

----------


## chepel123

++++++

----------


## chepel123

Вложение 11951324Вложение 11951325Вложение 11951326
Ткань трикотажная 160*145 см
Штора 190*150 см

----------


## chepel123

+++++ центр города

----------


## chepel123

++++++

----------


## chepel123

++  20грн /метр

----------


## chepel123

+++

----------


## chepel123

+++++

----------


## chepel123

Вложение 12291967Вложение 12291968
Штора 190*150 см отдам за 40 грн

----------


## chepel123

++

----------


## chepel123

++

----------


## chepel123

+++

----------


## chepel123

++

----------


## chepel123

++

----------

